# Does stream allow changing the transcoding settings?



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

As in, lower or higher quality? Thinking along the lines of what you can do with handbrake. And what kind of compression are you guys seeing with it... for instance, if you transfer a 2 GB file, what size is the new transcoded file? I'm pretty happy with what I can do with handbrake, so while the convenience of the stream looks nice, if I can't control the output file size then I don't think I'm interested.

thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I hope this information is near to what you are asking for.
59 minute MythBusters episode recorded on TiVo Premiere in HD shows on TiVo as 6.66GB in size. When selecting for transfer/download on my iPhone I am given two options: 
Best: 1GB and Standard: 610MB.
2 hour program, same settings, shows on TiVo as 9.35GB. Download options via TiVo Stream on iPhone are Best: 2GB and Standard: 1GB.

The file size on the TiVo varies greatly from program to program, however the Stream download options seem to always remain the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You realize that when you download something via the Stream you can't do anything with it except watch it on the iPad right? Even AirPlay and HDMI output are disabled. So as long as the quality looks OK on the iPad there is really no reason to worry about the various settings.

I assume you use Handbrake to archive recordings for devices other then just your iPad? If so then the Stream wont really fill that role. It's really just a quick, no nonsense, way to watch shows on your iPad. That's it. 

Dan


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Well, I don't even have an ipad so this is just a "looking ahead" question at this point. My main use case would be transferring shows to a couple android tabs that my kids use on trips, and maybe I'll have my own in the near future. The kids' tabs are pretty low res so I don't need beefy files on those, and if I got one it would be higher res and I would want beefier files. Given the limited storage on such devices, I'm just trying to gauge how many videos I'll be able to take with me, and if there are even options there for different res devices. The streaming feature would be cool too but wouldn't be my main interest (of course once I had it I might decide I love it), for now I'm just considering a simpler way to transfer videos than using my pc and doing it manually.

tl;dr supasta's post was just what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

even though you said you were looking forward, stream doesn't working with android yet..


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Right but presumably it will at some point, don't worry I definitely won't buy one until it does, and even then it's only a maybe.


----------

